# Funny plumbing video



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

I found it funny anyway
https://youtu.be/gwVT18Y_dWE


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Funny video. I came face to face with a wild bore! Ahaha... transits better than a cargo van for organization and you can stand in it. Better fuel economy than a box van. Only downside I've came across is I don't think there is a pipe rack for it to get at twenty footers "easily". They have a slick ladder rack system that folds from the roof to the side for easy access. False floor will fit ten footers tho. Oh yeah, besides the back door it has a nice sliding side door too! The cab is roomy and comfortable with lots of storage places. And power outlets too. Nice find yaacov


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

yaacov said:


> I found it funny anyway
> https://youtu.be/gwVT18Y_dWE


These advertising guys are really giving away all our secrets. Just like 20/20 
last evening with the satellite stuff. Give away everything we're doing just to sell TV hell we'd never had won WWII if we had TV news. Remember we saw only news reels a week or weeks later.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

You gotta watch out for those P-trap backups. They really are common.


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> These advertising guys are really giving away all our secrets. Just like 20/20
> last evening with the satellite stuff. Give away everything we're doing just to sell TV hell we'd never had won WWII if we had TV news. Remember we saw only news reels a week or weeks later.


 
"We" didn't win WWII. We showed up on one of the most heavily fortified beaches in Europe (Normandy) for what could only have been for the benefit of Hollywood movie makers. The war in Europe was all but over when American soldiers were sent to their death on this beach. Russia (USSR) alone defeate Germany, capured Berlin, eliminated Hitler, and ended the war in Europe. America at most sped up the process by a few weeks. America dropped 2 nuclear bombs on civilian towns cooking hundreds of thousands of Japanese women and kids. America defeated only Japan. This was NOT the greatest generation.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Absaroka Joe said:


> "We" didn't win WWII. We showed up on one of the most heavily fortified beaches in Europe (Normandy) for what could only have been for the benefit of Hollywood movie makers. The war in Europe was all but over when American soldiers were sent to their death on this beach. Russia (USSR) alone defeate Germany, capured Berlin, eliminated Hitler, and ended the war in Europe. America at most sped up the process by a few weeks. America dropped 2 nuclear bombs on civilian towns cooking hundreds of thousands of Japanese women and kids. America defeated only Japan. This was NOT the greatest generation.


 GTFO. 

Seriously, get the f out. 

I have absolutely nothing to say to you. Anything you post from this point forward is null and void.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Absaroka Joe, ain't that good in history but the problem with Germany was the cold dry weather. Eliminated A. Hitler? Nobody know or proved how or where or what happened to him. I don't want to sound rude but you just talked like a Russian communist (old USSR or do you want me to say in the right way Union of Soviet Socialist Republics). About Hiroshima and Nagasaki, better talk about it in P&R. I'm sure that more than one will join us.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Absaroka Joe said:


> "We" didn't win WWII. We showed up on one of the most heavily fortified beaches in Europe (Normandy) for what could only have been for the benefit of Hollywood movie makers. The war in Europe was all but over when American soldiers were sent to their death on this beach. Russia (USSR) alone defeate Germany, capured Berlin, eliminated Hitler, and ended the war in Europe. America at most sped up the process by a few weeks. America dropped 2 nuclear bombs on civilian towns cooking hundreds of thousands of Japanese women and kids. America defeated only Japan. This was NOT the greatest generation.


are you freaking kidding me with this horse crap dribble, what's next out of your mouth, 9/11 was an inside job ?

read some history books


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Funny video


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Donald lake is a funny guy. He's on all the Christopher guest movies.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Good video, thanks


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Most of u guys probably remember this funny animation 
https://youtu.be/kMNviBilMWs


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

760GWS said:


> Most of u guys probably remember this funny animation
> https://youtu.be/kMNviBilMWs


Classic


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

760GWS said:


> Most of u guys probably remember this funny animation
> https://youtu.be/kMNviBilMWs


They showed that animation in my last CE class.


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> GTFO.
> 
> Seriously, get the f out.
> 
> I have absolutely nothing to say to you. Anything you post from this point forward is null and void.


 


Good points, FO. Probably you learned this approach this from your junior high debate club. Well done. Someday you should google WW2 and you can learn what it was. Hint, it is not one of your favorite boy bands.








Gargalaxy said:


> Absaroka Joe, ain't that good in history but the problem with Germany was the cold dry weather. Eliminated A. Hitler? Nobody know or proved how or where or what happened to him. I don't want to sound rude but you just talked like a Russian communist (old USSR or do you want me to say in the right way Union of Soviet Socialist Republics). About Hiroshima and Nagasaki, better talk about it in P&R. I'm sure that more than one will join us.


 

Whether Hitler shot himself in the head in '45 or is eating bratwurst tonight in Argentina doesn't really matter. When the Red Army, which liberated (and later enslaved) nearly all of Eastern Europe from Hitler, captured Berlin, and stormed Hitlers command and control bunker, the war was over. I talk not like a communist, but someone who knows that 30 million Soviets died (mostly inside Russia) defeating fascism. Eisenhower's carpet bombing of undefended residential apartment complexes in Dresden from 10000 feet and killing 600000 civilians within a few days did not help the war. The original comment that "we won WW2", is not correct. 






Bayside500 said:


> are you freaking kidding me with this horse crap dribble, what's next out of your mouth, 9/11 was an inside job ?
> 
> read some history books


 
Well, why even bother with this guy. Clearly there is no point. Your government school did its job well. Just chant after me, USA, USA, USA!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> GTFO.
> 
> Seriously, get the f out.
> 
> I have absolutely nothing to say to you. Anything you post from this point forward is null and void.


^^^what he say^^^


----------

